# how to keep the pet smell out of your house?



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

Every one I know that has pets doesnt notice the animal smell in my house but the occasional person that doesnt have pets that comes says it smells like animals..it drives me crazy!
I use frebreeze for pets,oxy pet carpet cleaner, i steam clean my carpets, i vacuum at least 3 times a week, i have air fresheners all through out the house, i clean up any accidents right after the happen and spray carpet cleaner on them, i also have rezunite carpet refresher that I spray regularly and i still have a pet smell?!!!

I have carrera, our new baby chi, and 2 cats (the cats are outside most of the day and go to the bathroom outside, no litter box in the house)

What else can I do?!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

When you say pet smell... is it like a wet dog smell? Or a pee smell?

It sounds like you are very conscientious and doing things right! The only thing I'd suggest is to get a blacklight and go thru the house and see if you can see stains on the carpet thru the blacklight and then you can treat those stains with an enzymatic cleaner such as Nature's Miracle. There may be accidents on the carpet that you didn't find that is causing the odor. It breaks down the odors molecularly instead of just covering them up. You can also "inject" the carpet cleaner into the pad with a needle to make sure that it gets all the way down to the pad. 

I don't like those powders you sprinkle on the carpet and then vacuum up. They create a LOT of dust and can be an allergen or irritant. I think the febreeze line is good. But be careful of just covering up odors with fragrance. You want to eliminate the odor at the source and the Nature's Miracle will do that. 

Also... if you know you are having guests over, you could bake something yummy or burn a lovely candle for an hour or so before they come over!  And really.... that's quite RUDE for guests to come over and say something negative like that!! Poo on them! Where are their manners?! 

Brodysmom


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

I use the air wic things that spray every 9/18/36mins i have 2 right now but i'm planning to get 2 more.


They have differant sents , my fav is lemon and lavender.

Use them a air out your house and you won't have a smell


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

its not really a wet dog or pee smell, our one particular cousin just says it just smells like a dog. and i have asked a billion blunt people if it does and they all say no,but almost everyone that i've asked has animals in the house...i will try the natures miracle and black light though, as well as the timed air fresheners...


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

yea them 3 things sure take the smell out. that's a sure way of knowing if you house smells ask someone that doesn't have a pet. because to me it smells oh k ,(doen'st smell) but my cousin also says it "smells like dog"

but snice i got the sir wic things she says it doens't smell


----------



## mychiisqueen (Jan 3, 2008)

i found when i lived in my apartment because it was mostly carpet people said it smelled like dog in it.. but since i have moved to our house and there is only carpet in two rooms the rest is hardwood and tile that people say they dont smell anything when they walk in except new house... 

if getting rid of carpet is an option id do that.. but its expensive


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

I always ask people who come to my house and they always say it smells good. I have 2 dogs, and use the plugins which I LOVE and use natures miracle also. How often do you bathe your little one? Trust me my Mom would tell me if it smelled, and eveytime she comes to my house she always comments on how it always smells soo good lol!! 

Lori


----------



## nadias_mom (Dec 23, 2008)

lol girl you sound crazy with all that cleaning you do!!! you remind me of my mom. when she comes home from work she vacuumes and everything hahah, i dont know HOW your house smells!!! buuut i dunno if you have a good pet store, but my pet food wearhouse carries a light called the urine finder.... and let me tell you, IT WORKS..you wouldn't believe the stuff u have missed. i advise getting one, they work good


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

mychiisqueen said:


> i found when i lived in my apartment because it was mostly carpet people said it smelled like dog in it.. but since i have moved to our house and there is only carpet in two rooms the rest is hardwood and tile that people say they dont smell anything when they walk in except new house...
> 
> if getting rid of carpet is an option id do that.. but its expensive


 
You know you made a point that i forgot. I don't have carpet in the top floor of the house but in the dogs basement there is carpet which is where i use the air wic things, I'm planning to pull it up this summer and put the fake tile down


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

What a rude cousin!! LOL! 
I dont think that chis have that same doggy smell at all, nothing like my dads 2 collie dogs anyway!
I am a scented candle freak, I always have one burning esp if people are in.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

I have an odor issue in my house too, but I Know it's because my girls pee. I bought a big 1.5 gallon thingy of Natures Miracle and used about 80% on just one area!! Two weeks later, I could smell pee still. Maybe I didn't get it all? 

I myself have a UV blacklight as well and...well, I see the yellow stains but not nearly as much as I thought existed. 

My mom is the one with the sensitive nose and Does say when it smells. It really irritates her, which is understandable. She found some other product on eBay and the order actually was delievered yesterday. It's called UNIQUE Pet stain/odor remover. Round 1 with this product, Round 2 with these stain/odor remover products.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

IF one of mine has an acciddent, be it pee poop or vomit, I use cheap biological washing powder solution (ie bucket of hot water with biological powder in) to scrub the carpet with.
Then I sprinkle with bicarbonate soda, once dry. Leave it a few hours and hoover it up.

I also have air wick sprays set at 18 minues, with the odour stop cans inside.

use trigene for cleaning floors, plastic bedding etc. 

I also have ceramic humidifers hanging on each radiator, with 8-10 drops of pure lavender oil in.

Smells like a florist in here at times lol


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Is your hoover a good one that beats the carpet ? You could always try pet perfume,Crazy dog is lovely.I have a long haired Shetland Sheepdog as well as a Chi ,i always dry them off well when they get wet,or even use the hairdryer on him.Dont think they smell.must ask my friend next time.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I agree with giving all those carpet product a rest. They can be harsh and cause harm to pets (and people). Carpets hold scent. I like recomend sprinkling powdered ginger or cinnamon then hovvering up. Dogs sweat and drool and have dander which have a doggie scent. If they are bathed frequently they shouldn't smell..but for the love of..you have a pack of pups what exactly is your house supposed to smell like ? I also think that certain breeds have stronger odors than others. In the warmer weather you can open thie windows and that sort of thing. If you are happy coming hom and don't notice anything unpleasant then it is all good.


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about it much. You live with dogs, a wee bit of dog smell on carpet is to be expected. The rude family member may have kids or something. I doubt you'd comment on kid-oder/clutter!

I figure, if I can't smell it, it is fine. But, I do vacuum, use baking soda on the carpets and kept good smelly things around.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

First of all some people just have a really keen sense of smell. No matter what you do those people are not used to the smell so it is going to smell different to them. If it were me I would tell her that this is my dog's home and you are just a visitor and if she doesnt like it she doesnt have to come back ;-) LOL! But if she isnt being rude and just commenting maybe just a sorry, I do have dogs would suffice;-) I took my Chi's to my GM's house a couple of months back and she has never had a dog in the house. I crated them for about an hour in her spare bedroom due to my cousins were running around. When I take them there I respect her and will not put then in the floor so I carry them. They were only in the crate for an hour, no poos, no pees nothing in the crate and they never touched the carpet. The next time I came over she told me to please put them in the sun room instead as when I left there was a doggy odor she liked to never gotten rid of?? She sayed she had vacuum and shampoo the carpet, LOL...I think it was all in her head;-)

At my house I do not have carpet but I do let them lie around on blankets and they need to be washed several times a week or they do start smelling doggy.

Plug ins worry me as any freshners you plug into a socket is very dangerous and can cause fires. I have been reading that plug ins are the number one cause of fires these days:-( 

I use the odor absorbers. They smell good but they actuall absorb the odors and start to shrivel up and once they are dried and shriveled down to about 3 x their original size then it is time to throw them away. I also strategically place charcoal in bowls in my home out of sight as they absorb odors and moisture as well. And I too use Nature's Miracle for accidents


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

katsrevenge said:


> I wouldn't worry about it much. You live with dogs, a wee bit of dog smell on carpet is to be expected. The rude family member may have kids or something. I doubt you'd comment on kid-oder/clutter!
> 
> I figure, if I can't smell it, it is fine. But, I do vacuum, use baking soda on the carpets and kept good smelly things around.


I keep good smelly things around to . there called hubby and dodge xx


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

jeanie brown said:


> I keep good smelly things around to . there called hubby and dodge xx


LOL! Good one Jeanie!!!


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

Hehe, well, Kali smells fresh.... but I can't always say that about my man! LMAO!

But yeah. Good smelly things are about right!


----------

